# .Swimming Strokes



## LT88 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello all, 

Ive tried searching swim prep and whatnot and haven't found an answer to my exact question. 

I have a question about the strokes used through out the Marine pipeline. Recon and MARSOC. The MARSOC website shows breast and side stroke as the 2 strokes used through training and during A/S. 

However I'm watching the breaststroke prep video marsoc has on their official website and from what I can tell the guy in the video isn't going through the water very well at all.  When learning the breaststroke are we truly not suppose to kick with our whole legs and just kick from the knees down? 




I have become quite proficient with the CSS, combat side stroke. Is that allowed? I know the website states just the classic side stroke can be used but what about CSS? In the ITC: Amphibious Training video there are guys that look to be using the CSS.

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 17, 2017)

For evaluations like the 500m swim: breast or side stroke. He's going slow because it's a demonstration video I'm assuming(haven't watched it).

For all else: whatever you're told or gets you to the other side. Because it usually pays to be a winner.

You can CSS if your trail arm doesnt leave the water, or does do hybrid crawl stroke motion. Your cadre will let you know. It's been awhile, so things could have changed.


----------



## LT88 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hillclimb,

I appreciate the reply. That was very helpful. What is a competition time for the 500m? 

Also that's with cammis on with no boots correct?


----------



## Docboats (Jul 18, 2017)

If you are proficient in CSS you should be good to go. I wouldn't waste training time becoming a Michael Phelps in every stroke there is. Your cadre will most likely have a swimming class programmed in training to instruct (torture) you on the specific nuances they have (i.e. trail arm out of the water/ hybrid crawl). 

Try to get your swim under 9 minutes. That's pretty fast for CSS.

Throw in some freestyle sprint training. Nobody wants to be stuck in the water if your cadre plays the "pays to be a winner" game.


----------



## LT88 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you docboats. That's what I was looking for. I'm not the greasiest CSS swimming out there but I can get 500 in about 8:45-8:40. Granted that's with no cammi so you add that and that will slow me down. 

That's great advice and I appreciate it


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 18, 2017)

If you're doing CSS, you better be getting 7:30-8:30 or I will make fun of you.


----------



## LT88 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hillclimb said:


> If you're doing CSS, you better be getting 7:30-8:30 or I will make fun of you.



Well shit, I wouldn't want that. I'll kick er into gear when the time comes! I appreciate the help guys.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 18, 2017)

We weren't able to do it when I went to BRC but that was over a decade ago. Some BRC classes will allow you to do it if your trail hand does not leave the water. Some classes will not. It depends on the instructor. I don't know what MARSOC does at ITC.

Lots of guys quit in the pool but generally it isn't for failing to make a time limit. Students do a lot of swim aerobics and decide they don't want to recon anymore. It's not that bad honestly. We would be dropped if we grabbed the side of the pool. They don't do that anymore. They do a lot of swim instruction now and will give you a couple of chances to man up if you come up short on heart.

@Hillclimb I don't know about you but I would redo amphib phase at BRC twice before I would do another old school pre-dive!


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 18, 2017)

Teufel said:


> @Hillclimb I don't know about you but I would redo amphib phase at BRC twice before I would do another old school pre-dive!



100% Sir.

My first pre-dive was the worst. It got a little bit better by the 4th


----------



## Teufel (Jul 18, 2017)

Sean Mickle ran my first. He had us treading tanks with 16 lb weight belts while he sprayed our faces with water. For hours.


----------



## LT88 (Jul 18, 2017)

What is pre dive? I keep hearing bad things about it. It seems the general consensus is people are not fans.


----------



## LT88 (Jul 19, 2017)

Never mind, I figured it out.


----------



## Stanimal (Jul 19, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Sean Mickle ran my first. He had us treading tanks with 16 lb weight belts while he sprayed our faces with water. For hours.



I remember then Sgt Mickle thrashing the crap out of us "ropes" back in the day.  He was always a pretty beastly dude.  One time though,  the NC cold got the best of him.  He hyped out on a winter patrol after they had to do a water crossing.  Too much muscle and not enough fat.  Lol.  I miss those days.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 19, 2017)

LT88 said:


> Never mind, I figured it out.



Pre-Dive is a two week long perpetual state of pain and near drowning.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 20, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Pre-Dive is a two week long perpetual state of pain and near drowning



I just looked at it as a 8 hour supersetted cardio session. Which is 8 hours more cardio than I'd like to see in a day.

Did you kick everyday off with a 5 mile mask and snorkel run?


----------



## Teufel (Jul 20, 2017)

Hillclimb said:


> I just looked at it as a 8 hour supersetted cardio session. Which is 8 hours more cardio than I'd like to see in a day.
> 
> Did you kick everyday off with a 5 mile mask and snorkel run?



No, that sounds terrible. I think we started with a run down by the Del Mar Boat Basin, a 2k fin followed by pool aerobics and tank treads in an endless misery loop. That was before they started doing the SOCOM in test at MCD though.


----------



## LT88 (Jul 20, 2017)

ish, sound terrible! you guys are badass mofos! I give you guys huge prop


----------

